# Crazy prices or not?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've seen a couple of guitars on Kijiji where prices seem outrageous to me. They've been listed for a very long time so I'm wondering if these prices are completely out of whack or if this is what the market dictates.
The first one is a 1999 D-28GE for $35,000

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barrie/m ... ?undefined

The second guitar is a Gibson Hummingbird Elite for $27,500, which supposedly only 40 were made. His ad says price firm and the price will go up in 2020. I think at one point it was 20k but for some reason the price just keeps going up, which is a little weird. If it didn't sell at 20k, raise the price. Strange sale strategy.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/barrie/g ... ?undefined

Both of these guitars have been listed for at least a couple years, taking in to account all the relists.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

They have been there for a long time, you say ?
They will still stay there I guess.

I got a used Gibson L-00TV, rare on the market, for less than a brand new two years ago.
As far as I know, Gibson produced only two limited rows of these (70 and 75 items I read).
Mine had not been played much and shows very few dings.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Some people confuse “it’s worth this much” and “it’s worth this much to me”.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Way too much. There have been used ones (the Martin) in the $8-10,000 range. OK, go up to $15K for a "new" one like his but $35K? I think not. Besides, anyone who uses the word "impecuniosity" in their listing can't be easy to deal with.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess theres a lot about this on the Martin guitar forum UMGF. He had joined there to talk about his guitars and got pissed when some their sort of ridiculed him. Some of his threads were closed because he was trying to promote\sell his guitar in the wrong sections.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I see that all the time , where the seller says "if it doesnt sell by the weekend etc. , then its going up". To me that's a completely ludicrous line of thinking..... Does that comment/threat ever really work? lol


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess theres a lot about this on the Martin guitar forum UMGF. He had joined there to talk about his guitars and got pissed when some their sort of ridiculed him. Some of his threads were closed because he was trying to promote\sell his guitar in the wrong sections.


I just finished reading the threads Buck offered links to at UMGF. From a practical point of view, I cannot see why the dude even bothers leaving the ad up...a rude dude with attitude.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JeremyP said:


> I see that all the time , where the seller says "if it doesnt sell by the weekend etc. , then its going up". To me that's a completely ludicrous line of thinking..... Does that comment/threat ever really work? lol


Yes I guess I better put a second mortgage on the house and get 35k together before the price goes up in 2020.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He's prepared for the 30% of asking prices people offer on Kijiji. Selling something for 100? Will you take 30?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> He's prepared for the 30% of asking prices people offer on Kijiji. Selling something for 100? Will you take 30?


Yes I guess that was clearly stated with his "Prices Firm" comment. The strange thing is, the guy is too dense to understand that anyone that spends that kind of money on guitars will be educated enough to know where the market values are. In reality I highly doubt he got anyone even taking the time to low ball him.
The real joke is that the D-28GE is only a limited time 50% off promotional discount. So I guess the guitar is really worth 70k. Who the fuck does this guy think he's kidding? Why would he waste time posting the ads? Is he really that delusional?
My theory is his wife told him he had to sell it. If my wife told me I had to sell my D-28 Authentic I would list it for 60k.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For some people $35,000.00 is not a lot of money and will pay that kind of money for bragging rights which is sad but true in some cases. Those selling them know this and are hoping to lure one of those kind of buyers to their item.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> For some people $35,000.00 is not a lot of money and will pay that kind of money for bragging rights which is sad but true in some cases. Those selling them know this and are hoping to lure one of those kind of buyers to their item.


If I paid 35k for a D-28GE the last thing I would do is brag. 35k gets you a lot in the Vintage world.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> For some people $35,000.00 is not a lot of money and will pay that kind of money for bragging rights which is sad but true in some cases. Those selling them know this and are hoping to lure one of those kind of buyers to their item.


On Kijiji??!!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

About 2 years ago , I played a one of 40 Humming Bird Gibson's . A friend bought it in the Belville aria for approximately 5K . After thinking about it for a bit he sold it because it wouldn`t be played enough . It was mint and he didn`t want to put a mark on it . He sold it for 2-3 hundred more than he bought it for . It was sold 15 min from where the Kijiji add is located . What are the odds that there are 2 in the same aria , and if it`s the same one , that`s quiet the mark up . When I saw the photo of the Martin leaning on the cloth of the sellers speaker cab. I thought , he really doesn't believe it`s worth 35K .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

John Reilly said:


> About 2 years ago , I played a one of 40 Humming Bird Gibson's . A friend bought it in the Belville aria for approximately 5K . After thinking about it for a bit he sold it because it wouldn`t be played enough . It was mint and he didn`t want to put a mark on it . He sold it for 2-3 hundred more than he bought it for . It was sold 15 min from where the Kijiji add is located . What are the odds that there are 2 in the same aria , and if it`s the same one , that`s quiet the mark up . When I saw the photo of the Martin leaning on the cloth of the sellers speaker cab. I thought , he really doesn't believe it`s worth 35K .


Its nothing to sell a guitar you bought used for a bit more than you paid. I bought a Masterbuilt Nocaster and kept it about a year before selling for $200 more than I paid and sold it in about a week.
As for the Hummingbird, even the first one ever made in 1960 if it were in mint condition probably wouldn't go for 27.5k. The seller is just showing how absolutely dense he is and is a laughing stock.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> On Kijiji??!!


Some people will try anywhere. Large ticket items are being sold on Kijiji like cars, trucks and even homes. And some people want to hit all the bases. Maybe it's for sale elsewhere as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> If I paid 35k for a D-28GE the last thing I would do is brag. 35k gets you a lot in the Vintage world.


How many times have you heard people bragging about something they got and you know they overpaid for it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Large ticket items are being sold on Kijiji like cars...


Point taken...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

"But honey, it won't sell!"


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Some guys think they are dealers-a lot of guitars can be had cheaper in a store than on Kijiji etc


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Point taken...
> View attachment 281708


And the heading of this thread did start with the word "crazy".


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys like that ruin it for everyone else who is honest.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A seller can believe anything he wants, and can ask anything he wants for any item.
It doesn’t bother me and I don’t care. It isn’t my place or job to confront, try to educate, go on forums speaking negatively about the seller. Talking about the item and the asking price is fair game. Agree or disagree, move on. The seller isn’t looking for you. He is looking for that special buyer.

If something that I want is available, and within financial reach of what I can afford, I start to care, because it is likely that the asking price will generate more potential buyers competing for the item.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sulphur said:


> "But honey, it won't sell!"


Exactly! Hahaha...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> A seller can believe anything he wants, and can ask anything he wants for any item.
> It doesn’t bother me and I don’t care. It isn’t my place or job to confront, try to educate, go on forums speaking negatively about the seller. Talking about the item and the asking price is fair game. Agree or disagree, move on. The seller isn’t looking for you. He is looking for that special buyer.
> 
> If something that I want is available, and within financial reach of what I can afford, I start to care, because it is likely that the asking price will generate more potential buyers competing for the item.


Well written! 

I totally agree and could never have written this in such a succinct manner.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

If it was a mint 1939 D28 then fair game and a steal at $35k. But a 1999? No chance.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> "But honey, it won't sell!"


You obviously have much more experience than me. I think I'll put all my guitars on sale tonight for $10,000.00 or so each.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> A seller can believe anything he wants, and can ask anything he wants for any item.
> It doesn’t bother me and I don’t care. It isn’t my place or job to confront, try to educate, go on forums speaking negatively about the seller. Talking about the item and the asking price is fair game. Agree or disagree, move on. The seller isn’t looking for you. He is looking for that special buyer.
> 
> If something that I want is available, and within financial reach of what I can afford, I start to care, because it is likely that the asking price will generate more potential buyers competing for the item.


Thats the nature of these forums and what we discuss on them in pursuit of our passion. Theres a whole section of "WTF Kijiji" here somewhere. It is what it is. I guess if you don't like this type of discussion and Kijiji ads don't bother you or are worth your time to comment on then what the hell are you doing commenting. Oh yeah you have a "right to your opinion", even if its a non opinion.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@guitarman2 , I have always considered your opinion as something of value. You have deep interest, knowledge, and the means to get whatever you want. You have owned some great gear. That is why I found my way to your thread.

Kijiji was a really good idea when I first started using it, about a decade ago. I made $30,000 the first year, selling off what I no longer needed. I am lucky to net $3,000 nowadays. It has changed and opportunistic attitudes of bottom feeders, full of self entitlement has become the norm. Hence, I don’t put the effort into it that I used to.

I have read enough internet adds to grow a thicker skin. My opinion happens to be my insight, on what happens behind keyboards and how people react.

You posed a good question, and valid opinions in your first post. I read how others responded, and offered a different view that has merit. 

Apparently I offended you personally, and that was never my intention.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> @guitarman2 , I have always considered your opinion as something of value. You have deep interest, knowledge, and the means to get whatever you want. You have owned some great gear. That is why I found my way to your thread.
> 
> Kijiji was a really good idea when I first started using it, about a decade ago. I made $30,000 the first year, selling off what I no longer needed. I am lucky to net $3,000 nowadays. It has changed and opportunistic attitudes of bottom feeders, full of self entitlement has become the norm. Hence, I don’t put the effort into it that I used to.
> 
> ...


No definitely didn't offend me. I read something then I respond. Sometimes that comes off as rude or making me look like I'm offended. Not sure how you actually get offended over the Internet. I simply respond with what I'm thinking. But no offence taken here. I do have a tendency to offend others with my responses though.
I agree with you mostly about Kijiji. I find it hard to buy anything from Kijiji but because of all the delusions about value its made it easier for me to sell with saner pricing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

To the 2 posts above. That's kind of my dilemma with Kijiji now. I've only played 1 or 2 guitars until fairly recently and haven't really been into the flipping or selling market. Now that I have more gear than necessary, I'm finding it necessary to unload some extra baggage. So I'm one of those in the position of having to sell online for the first time comparatively, and I'm finding it a total PITA to get ANY indication of what anything is actually worth a lot of the times. If I had higher end gear I don't believe it would be as big of an issue. But when I see prices varying from local Ads at $350 - $500 for the same thing, and up to $800 for the same thing elsewhere, it gives me pause to even put anything up. I can get a good general feel overall, but I don't know enough about that market to have a good feel for a good deal for another person or a laughable high priced Ad that might be posted on some random "WTF Kijiji" thread that 'may' exist somewhere on the Internet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> To the 2 posts above. That's kind of my dilemma with Kijiji now. I've only played 1 or 2 guitars until fairly recently and haven't really been into the flipping or selling market. Now that I have more gear than necessary, I'm finding it necessary to unload some extra baggage. So I'm one of those in the position of having to sell online for the first time comparatively, and I'm finding it a total PITA to get ANY indication of what anything is actually worth a lot of the times. If I had higher end gear I don't believe it would be as big of an issue. But when I see prices varying from local Ads at $350 - $500 for the same thing, and up to $800 for the same thing elsewhere, it gives me pause to even put anything up. I can get a good general feel overall, but I don't know enough about that market to have a good feel for a good deal for another person or a laughable high priced Ad that might be posted on some random "WTF Kijiji" thread that 'may' exist somewhere on the Internet.


Resale value is going to depend on alot of things. Gear that is sought after may get a bit more and sell quicker. If you have common mid to low end gear you could look at the prices on Long and McQuade and try listing for 70% of retail. Thats supposedly what L&M sells their used gear for. But realistically you might get 50 to 60% of what you paid assuming you didn't buy it used.
Ive seen many kijiji ads that think they can get what brick and mortar stores sell for. Not realizing that they don't have the over head that these stores have. It costs them money to have gear taking up their real estate. For the past while I see prices on common stuff that surpasses what music stores will sell it for. If you don't get too crazy with your pricing and you have a lot of patience a buyer may come along that will over pay. I think people nowadays can't accept that if you buy gear new you are going to take a substantial hit when you sell. If I see something priced used on Kijiji for the same price I can get it used at L&M (assuming its available there) I'll buy it at L&M everytime. Even if L&M's price is a little higher I'll buy it at L&M. With the music store I've got the option to hang on to it for a month and if I don't like it return it. As well, depending on the item I may have the option to buy some kind of performance warranty that gives me protection on it for a long time.
I imagine there are a lot of good sellers on Kijiji. They seem to get overshadowed by the ever growing number of delusional sellers. I can't remember the last time I ever bought anything from Kijiji. Music gear or other wise. But I've sold a lot. Recently I even sold a very expensive guitar to a guy in Quebec, who had me ship it to him. Talk about trust.
I'm selling an amp that cost about $4,500 with the taxes in. Its 4 months old and I have it listed for $3,300. I've seen many that have expensive gear like that, that haven't had it long that will try to get what they paid minus the taxes and think thats a good deal just cause its mint and never been out of the house.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> To the 2 posts above. That's kind of my dilemma with Kijiji now. I've only played 1 or 2 guitars until fairly recently and haven't really been into the flipping or selling market. Now that I have more gear than necessary, I'm finding it necessary to unload some extra baggage. So I'm one of those in the position of having to sell online for the first time comparatively, and I'm finding it a total PITA to get ANY indication of what anything is actually worth a lot of the times. If I had higher end gear I don't believe it would be as big of an issue. But when I see prices varying from local Ads at $350 - $500 for the same thing, and up to $800 for the same thing elsewhere, it gives me pause to even put anything up. I can get a good general feel overall, but I don't know enough about that market to have a good feel for a good deal for another person or a laughable high priced Ad that might be posted on some random "WTF Kijiji" thread that 'may' exist somewhere on the Internet.


A fair bet is almost always 25% of new cost (not after taxes, not msrp, what the dealer charges) +/- depending on condition and accessories. Mods dont really increase value unless you luck out with a buyer willing to pay extra.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

In the last 3 months I`ve sold 2 Martin guitars and bought 1 Martin guitar from Kijiji. I sold for 45-55% of new ticket price before taxes. The one I bought i paid slightly over 50% of new ticket price before taxes, because it was worth it to me, and pristine. From what I see, and have read elsewhere, this seems to be an acceptable range that causes less problems for this type of product. I had no problems at all with sincere buyers..thieves were another matter although. Other products like partscaster electrics and effects pedals etc are a different ballgame IMHO. I would never sell a pristine quality acoustic for 25% of retail unless it had issues, I would be leaving money on the table. I see many adds looking for 75% or more of retail on nice dreads. Most of the time the ad gets taken down after a few weeks. If anyone knows where I can find a D-18 39A for 25% of retail before taxes, please let me know...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> A fair bet is almost always 25% of new cost (not after taxes, not msrp, what the dealer charges) +/- depending on condition and accessories. Mods dont really increase value unless you luck out with a buyer willing to pay extra.


Thanks. I try to generally follow the 25% - 35% price difference. One hook that gets me though is the age of an instrument. I personally value, or at least prefer, older worn in instruments that are great players more than an unscathed minty guitar. Players grade. But it seems the way I think is either opposite of how others do, or if there is one that fits my description it comes at a higher price because of these manufactured "road worn" and "aged relics" that seem to fetch a much higher price. I guess it's just a sign of the times I'll have to deal/live with though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm the same. I'd rather buy a used guitar, dinged up and worn and enjoy the costs savings from it. But it seems there is only either road worn relics that command higher premium or mint guitars that the owner babies and takes care of so they can maximize on a sale. The same players that baby there guitars are probably the same ones telling the relic owners they'd rather wear their guitars naturally. I guess they figure they're going to live till their 150.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks. I try to generally follow the 25% - 35% price difference. One hook that gets me though is the age of an instrument. I personally value, or at least prefer, older worn in instruments that are great players more than an unscathed minty guitar. Players grade. But it seems the way I think is either opposite of how others do, or if there is one that fits my description it comes at a higher price because of these manufactured "road worn" and "aged relics" that seem to fetch a much higher price. I guess it's just a sign of the times I'll have to deal/live with though.


Prices of relic finish guitars is still dependent on who did the work. I have seen a few home relic project posted for under $500 lately - as they should be IMO.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> In the last 3 months I`ve sold 2 Martin guitars and bought 1 Martin guitar from Kijiji. I sold for 45-55% of new ticket price before taxes. The one I bought i paid slightly over 50% of new ticket price before taxes, because it was worth it to me, and pristine. From what I see, and have read elsewhere, this seems to be an acceptable range that causes less problems for this type of product. I had no problems at all with sincere buyers..thieves were another matter although. Other products like partscaster electrics and effects pedals etc are a different ballgame IMHO. I would never sell a pristine quality acoustic for 25% of retail unless it had issues, I would be leaving money on the table. I see many adds looking for 75% or more of retail on nice dreads. Most of the time the ad gets taken down after a few weeks. If anyone knows where I can find a D-18 39A for 25% of retail before taxes, please let me know...


I paid 5k for my 2013 D-18A 39 about 2 or 3 years ago. It was mint (it isn't now, I'm hard on my guitars). They're about $7,500 new before taxes. Some may say I paid a little high but I did buy it from Folkway music and not privately. I think it was well worth it though. I love this guitar. It gets much more play time than my D-28 Authentic 41.
Lately I've been thinking about trying to find a D-18 Authentic 1937. They're discontinued now and hard to find used.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I look at Kijiji often but if something interests me, I check out the correct value on sold listings at Reverb.

When it comes to realistic prices for used guitars on Kijiji or eBay, I find about 50-60% of retail is fair; 50% for normal and 60% if mint. What some people don't seem to get is if it's only a few weeks or months old, they want almost full retail price for it. They don't get that used is used. I would rather have a mint 3-5 year old acoustic than a two week old mint one. The 3-5 year old one likely will sound a bit better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres a good example. The Kijiji ad is $1 under what L&M has it for new. Yes of course you add taxes as well but still.

Brand New Eastman MD315 Mandolin | String | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Eastman Guitars - F-Style Mandolin Solid Spruce Top w/Gigbag


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No one buying used gear cares what something cost after taxes. No one.

Which is why it's always hilarious when people say "Save $500 off new!" when $300 of that was taxes and they're asking 90% of new price. Making up numbers here...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

The problem with Kijiji , FB marketplace and probably other's I don't look at is it is free to advertise. There fore people post things at un reasonable prices because they got no skin in the game. (ie it cost nothing to post ) I get sick of weeding through all the BS adds on both. If a guy or girl had to spend a couple bucks to post both sites would be much better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> No one buying used gear cares what something cost after taxes. No one.
> 
> Which is why it's always hilarious when people say "Save $500 off new!" when $300 of that was taxes and they're asking 90% of new price. Making up numbers here...


If you're looking at used versus new you have to figure in the taxes as its a reality if you go new. If a used item is priced at new excluding taxes I'll probably buy new everytime. If the used item is a little high but maybe 15% off of new I have to weigh the new price + taxes to figure out if its worth it.
If I advertise something well under new price (say 40 to 50%) I'll illustrate the savings including taxes because it is a motivator to show what someone would save from buying my used item as opposed to buying new.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I'm buying used, I don't care what it was after taxes. That's the seller's loss.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> If I'm buying used, I don't care what it was after taxes. That's the seller's loss.


It doesn't matter that you don't care. The used price is what the seller feels good selling at and the buyer is willing to pay. You obviously didn't get what I said mr wall. So I guess theres no point in commenting further.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Distortion said:


> The problem with Kijiji , FB marketplace and probably other's I don't look at is it is free to advertise. There fore people post things at un reasonable prices because they got no skin in the game. (ie it cost nothing to post ) I get sick of weeding through all the BS adds on both. If a guy or girl had to spend a couple bucks to post both sites would be much better.


Not sure if it was around your area before Ebay, Kijiji, Craigs List and FB, but we used to use the Bargain Finder back in the 80's and 90's. Had to pay for the paper, but didn't have to pay to put up an Ad. Unless you wanted X number of items etc. I can't remember the details now. You also had to hand write the Ad and truck it down to the nearest Bargain Finder outlet in your area. Then you'd have to wait 1 or 2 weeks for the Ad to appear, depending on when it was submitted. There was certainly skin in the game then....everything is taken for granted now.

I also agree with @Budda 's take on taxes. They don't cross my mind in the slightest buying used. No disrespect to people who use the tax angle, but I also believe they shouldn't even be considered in the used market at all. That's part of the game.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes how about the Auto Trader pay $30 to advertise your vehicle for 3 weeks. Also had to buy the paper $1.75 .You had skin in that game. We had the TRI AD same principal free to advertise but had to pay for the paper. Hand right the add and mail it in. Still better than what is going on now as far as reasonable expectations from a seller. Ow and you had to leave your phone number for contact. The Boogie man might come and steal all your goodies. I don't let taxes sway me . My answer your not the tax man sir. Some places like Alberta taxes are less anyways.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

To clarify, you *can* pay to have better visibility with Kijiji. Most people just don't.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess for the comprehension impaired I'll state again. When you are deciding whether to buy used or new you have to consider taxes. Its part of the cost of buying new. Yes if you are already intending on used only then of course taxes don't matter. But I'm talking about making a decision of whether you're going to buy used or new. Many of the used prices on kijiji will push people in to including the possibility of buying new instead. At which point they have to consider that taxes will be added if the decision is new. Its no different than if you decide to buy used and it has to be shipped you have to consider shipping costs. And sometimes you try to negotiate the seller covering some or all of it. Any part of the transaction that costs money has to be considered Now if you don't get that theres no fucken hope for ya.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No that time it made sense. 

Should have said it that way first


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> No that time it made sense.
> 
> Should have said it that way first


MY earlier post where I'm talking about new and used prices. Yes I didn't go in to detail like when I finally had to get the crayons out and draw a picture but I am talking about making a decision about buying new or used. Here I am clearly not talking about selling used gear and considering the taxes as anyone knows there is no tax on used gear. I'm talking about weighing out everything when deciding whether to buy used or new.



> If you're looking at used versus new you have to figure in the taxes as its a reality if you go new. If a used item is priced at new excluding taxes I'll probably buy new everytime. If the used item is a little high but maybe 15% off of new I have to weigh the new price + taxes to figure out if its worth it.
> If I advertise something well under new price (say 40 to 50%) I'll illustrate the savings including taxes because it is a motivator to show what someone would save from buying my used item as opposed to buying new.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I catch ya now. It wasn't clear to me neither. No probs man. I'm always considering taxes when considering new vs used as well. I thought it was about resale on Kijiji as that's what we were talking about. All's well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> like when I finally had to get the crayons out and draw a picture


I bet you feel better after that zinger.

You realize that by not going into detail the first time, you had to write it out a second time ya?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> I bet you feel better after that zinger.
> 
> You realize that by not going into detail the first time, you had to write it out a second time ya?


The mistake was in who I engaged in conversation.  Don't take offence. I'm just ribbin you. Next July I'm 60 and will officially be in "get off my lawn" territory.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I paid 120 for a Barcley Custom MAJ rip off that sounds the same as the hummingbird, but with a prettier resonance. Perhaps I should offer a straight trade.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Budda said:


> To clarify, you *can* pay to have better visibility with Kijiji. Most people just don't.


I think I paid $8 dollars for my ad to sit at the top of the page for a week...I was selling a HD-35 at the time for $2800.00...It took 6 days and it was sold for the asking price. $2800.00 works out to about 55% of the purchase price of a new one with taxes in. I don`t mind using Kijiji, it has issues but gets alot of traffic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> I think I paid $8 dollars for my ad to sit at the top of the page for a week...I was selling a HD-35 at the time for $2800.00...It took 6 days and it was sold for the asking price. $2800.00 works out to about 55% of the purchase price of a new one with taxes in. I don`t mind using Kijiji, it has issues but gets alot of traffic.


I think when buyers are looking for high end stuff they search for it. I sold a Masterbuilt Nocaster for 4k. I had it listed for $4,200 + shipping. It sold in a week for my asking price. I did not pay the extra for the ad to sit at the top.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> The mistake was in who I engaged in conversation.  Don't take offence. I'm just ribbin you. Next July I'm 60 and will officially be in "get off my lawn" territory.


It all makes sense now


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I think when buyers are looking for high end stuff they search for it. I sold a Masterbuilt Nocaster for 4k. I had it listed for $4,200 + shipping. It sold in a week for my asking price. I did not pay the extra for the ad to sit at the top.


Oh for sure...I sold a 000-15M in 5 days without the premium ad service. I paid extra when selling the HD-35 because the Kijiji pages were lit up with nice Martin dreads at the time. Mine would have been lost in the crowd...besides whats $7.00 when you`re looking to gain $2800.00? It was definitely a buyers market for Martin standard series dreads for a couple of months this summer...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> Oh for sure...I sold a 000-15M in 5 days without the premium ad service. I paid extra when selling the HD-35 because the Kijiji pages were lit up with nice Martin dreads at the time. Mine would have been lost in the crowd...besides whats $7.00 when you`re looking to gain $2800.00? It was definitely a buyers market for Martin standard series dreads for a couple of months this summer...


Too bad I didn't see your ad. I spent about 6 months with an HD-35 several years ago that was on loan from L&M. Was waiting for my D-28 to come back from Martin on warranty work. I would have bought it but after already buying the D-28 I just couldn't afford it.


----------

